# Image quality issues with this 40ft HDMI cable?



## Petermgr (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I ordered a 40ft HDMI cable (Connexpert): 
- High Speed (Category 2) HDMI 
- Version 1.4
- M/M Type A, Ferrite cores on both ends, Gold plated 
- 24AWG 
- CL2 rated

Just want to be clear about the impact of such a length, given the cable type. Can image brightness, sharpness, etc, be impacted (Onyko amp to Epson 8350 projector)? 

I've heard that issues such as "sparkles" can occur if the cable length is too long or not a quality cable. But I'm wondering about other quality issues that may occur with a longer cable.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Put simply, It is a digital signal it either works or it doesn't. you should have no "sparkles" and brightness issues.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

I have a 35 footer generic from monoprice.com to my 8700UB, and i notice no issues with clarity or brightness, since the signal is digital degredation would be much more pronounced. loss of sync, or complete loss of signal


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Just get a higher quality one from monoprice and test it before you run it in wall. If it doesn't work, they will keep replacing them until you get one that does.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1025002&p_id=6122&seq=1&format=2


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I've seen HDMI issues that I could describe as "horizontal streaking", but not really "sparkles". There are a myriad of other HDMI failure modes, none of which are totally comparable to analog signal issues (brightness, sharpness, etc.). Bottom line: You'll have an HDMI connection that is rock solid with NO imaging issues (HDMI related, that is), or you'll have a connection with dropouts and problems that make it impossible to use. There is no in-between. I've seen some fairly inexpensive cables deliver a good connection over fair distances, and some short high quality cables fail when they really shouldn't. HDMI can sometimes be quite unpredictable, so use what works, but _make sure it works before_ sealing it up in a wall or ceiling.


----------



## Petermgr (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I will test the cable once I hook it up. Hopefully it will be fine.

Peter


----------



## Prova (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure it will work fine.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

35 feet is usually my cutoff for going "active" or at least using one of the longer range equalizers on one end of the cable. At a minimum I usually go (or advise people to go) with the higher quality, higher gauge (22AWG or 24AWG) wire for 35' or longer.

That being said, I have not seen that failure mode before and have heard of people going 50' with no problems.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Results vary with different cables, sources and displays. I have had good results up to 50 feet and with the same cable on a different system it would not work at all. Anything out past 30ft is hard to predict. YOu have to try it, but if one cable does not work, don't try that type again, try something different.


----------

